

Startup Quote: Marc Benioff, co-founder, Salesforce - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5565935336

======
raychancc
Customers want new functionality, but they don’t want the traditional
complexity that has marred products in the past.

\- Marc Benioff (@benioff)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5565935336>

